

Ask HN: How secure/private is IRC? - jaysonlane


======
lifeguard
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc#Modern_IRC](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc#Modern_IRC)

If you use it through ssh/SSL it is ok.

------
residualmind
The first 2 things that come to mind: Whoever can connect, can log. Even
though an authenticated user's host may be masked, in the server logs they
might appear in plaintext.

